# Laptop in ein bestehendes Rechnernetzwerk integrieren mit Zugriff auf d. Netzlaufwerk



## Bexx (26. Juli 2011)

Hi Community!

Hab grad meine erste Anwenderschulung hinter mir und bin bei einer letzten Aufgabe / Bitte hängen geblieben. 
Ich möchte einen platt gemachten und wiederaufgesetzten Lapi in das bestehende Firmennetzwerk wieder integrieren und auch den Zugriff auf den NAS des 'Firmenservers' ermöglichen und das ganze mit Vista.
Leider hab ich das bisher noch nie müssen, so dass ich eine kleine Hilfeanleitung bräuchte.

Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, normalerweise vergibt Windows doch automatisch einen Key wenn ein Netzwerk aufgebaut wird. 

Kann ich ohne den Key überhaupt was machen, 
da ich nicht den Eindruck habe, dass hier irgendwer wüsste wovon ich spreche, wenn ich danach frgaen würde


----------



## Maniac (26. Juli 2011)

Läuft denn euer Firmennetzwerk über eine Domäne?


----------



## Bexx (26. Juli 2011)

keine domäne soweit ich das rauskitzeln konnte.

ich hab den Pc mittlerweile im netzwerk drin, aber ich kann den zugriff auf den nas nicht bekommen, weil angeblich kein treiber da sei. den bin ich mir jetzt grad am runterladen und schau mal ob es klappt.

aber was anderes noch, ich habe beim testen wies ****t ein mshomeworkgroup gegründet, die ich gern aus der liste entfernen würde, da man nun alle geräte doppelt sieht in der anzeige xD
kannst du mir vllt sagen, wie man das macht? ich sehe keine löschen oder entfernen option -.-


----------



## Maniac (26. Juli 2011)

Bist du denn nicht in der selben Arbeitsgruppe wie die anderen Rechner?
Normalerweise verschwinden die Gruppen von selber nach einer Zeit.


----------



## Bexx (26. Juli 2011)

doch klar. bin jetzt in derselben arbeitsgruppe wie alle andern rechner. es ****t jetzt auch bis auf das netzlaufwerk für das ich noch den treiber brauche. und die einträge, die sind halt immer noch doppelt, weil ich unnötiger und unwissender weise eine neue workgroup aus versehen erstellt hab :/


----------



## Maniac (26. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, diese sollten irgendwann automatisch verschwinden. Die genaue Zeitspanne kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, hab das auch nur so gelesen.
Du könntest derweilen aber die Netzwerkfreigaben für die anderen Gruppen deaktivieren, dann kann keiner aus dem falschen Netzwerk auf deinen Lapi zugreifen.


----------



## Maniac (28. Juli 2011)

isses denn mittlerweile weg?


----------

